# Restaurant Empire 2 frage zur Tutorial



## Amanie (26. April 2009)

Ich hab eine Frage zu Restaurant Empire 2, im tutorial wird einem Erklärt das man die Qualität des Essens verändern kann in dem mann über die "sterne" im Fenster "Essenzielle Zutaten" fährt und diese dann mit einem grauen Kasten umramt werden. 

Jetzt meine Frage wo verdammt ist denn bitte dieses Fesnter "Essenzielle Zutaten"  und wo darin die Sterne die man dann anklicken kann um die qualität zu ändern das is doch total albern. Ich finde das beim besten Willen nicht! 


mfg

Amanie

wäre ja schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## golani79 (26. April 2009)

Hab das Spiel zwar nicht, aber hast schon mal in der Bedienungsanleitung nachgesehen?


----------



## Goddess (26. April 2009)

Hierzu habe ich einen Screenshot für dich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald du ein bestimmtes Menü ausgewählt hast, einer der 5 Buttons in der linken oberen hälfte des Fensters, kannst du ein Gericht auswählen. Darunter findest du die Kosten, die Beliebtheit des Gerichts bei deinen Gästen, die Zeit die es zum kochen benötigt, falls es fehlen sollte ein Symbol für Küchengeräte die zur Herstellung benötigt werden, und den Listenpreis für das Gericht. Sollte ein solches Symbol auftauchen, mußt du erst das benötigte Gerät kaufen, um das Gericht überhaupt herstellen zu können. Die Essentiellen Zutaten für ein Rezept findest du in der rechten oberen, die Zusätzlichen Zutaten im rechten unteren Fenster. 

Wenn du nun die Qualität einer Zutat steigern willst, mußt du die entsprechende Zutat mit einem klick markieren. Dann sollten zwei Pfeiltasten erscheinen, eine nach links, eine nach rechts, mit der du die Qualität steigern oder senken kannst. Wenn du die Qualität steigerst, steigt automatisch auch der Preis für den Einkauf. Falls du die Qualität der Zutaten steigerst solltest du daran denken, auch den Preis für das Gericht zu erhöhen, das passiert nämlich nicht automatisch. Das gleiche gilt, wenn du die Qualität senkst, auch dann solltest du eine entsprechende Anpassung vornehmen.


----------



## sweet-tweetie (29. April 2009)

Bei mir fehlen diese Sterne auch.... Was hat das zu bedeuten??
Ich bin auch an dieser Stelle hängen geblieben...
Wäre schön, wenn jemand eine Hilfestellung geben könnte...

sweet-tweetie


----------



## Goddess (30. April 2009)

sweet-tweetie am 29.04.2009 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir fehlen diese Sterne auch.... Was hat das zu bedeuten??
> Ich bin auch an dieser Stelle hängen geblieben...
> Wäre schön, wenn jemand eine Hilfestellung geben könnte...
> 
> sweet-tweetie


Mit dem Patch sollte sich Amanies und dein Problem lösen lassen.  *click*


----------



## pirx (1. Mai 2009)

Goddess am 30.04.2009 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Patch sollte sich Amanies und dein Problem lösen lassen.  *click*



Selten hat mich ein Spiel dermassen sauer gemacht wie Restaurant Empire 2! Ohne Patch ist das Ding bei mir nur mit sehr gutem Willen überhaupt spielbar:

- Ich kann keine Zutaten kaufen -> Absturz!
- Durch die daraus resultierenden fehlenden persönlichen Zutaten sind die Kochwettbewerbe kaum machbar
- Minispiel im TV-Studio zeigt nur schwarze Quadrate -> unspielbar! 
- Menus sind komplett falsch bewertet -> Vorgaben können nicht erreicht werdenelf
- Qualität der Zutaten kann nicht eingestellt werden
- unzählige idiotische Schreib- bzw. Übersetzungsfehler 
- Zutaten in Menus fehlen komplett

Ich frag mich ganz ernsthaft ob sowas in dem Zustand zu verkaufen überhaubt noch legal ist...


----------



## Goddess (4. Mai 2009)

pirx am 01.05.2009 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 30.04.2009 15:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann deine Gefühle gut verstehen. Auch ich kenne nur wenige Spiele, die bei Release so fehlerhaft waren, das sie ohne Patch nicht spielbar gewesen wären. Genau genommen kenne ich sogar nur eines, nämlich Titan Quest.  



> Ich frag mich ganz ernsthaft ob sowas in dem Zustand zu verkaufen überhaubt noch legal ist...


Leider ist das nicht illegal. Es steht dir aber frei ein Spiel, das in einem so miesen Zustand veröffentlicht wurde, einfach wieder in den Laden zu tragen, und dein Geld zurückzufordern. 

Eines muss man Kalypso aber zugute halten, nämlich das sie ein Entschädigungspaket  an diejenigen verschickten, die solch massive Probleme mit dem Spiel haben. Das macht bei weitem nicht jeder Publisher.


----------

